

Turn Online Dating Into A Daily “Deal” - mksm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/17/coffee-meets-bagel-turns-online-dating-into-a-daily-deal/

======
dnlhoust
Even considering the 6-degrees of separation,

>but more often than not it’s a friend of a friend whom you’ve never met
before

Wouldn't this require a significant number signups to offer this on a daily
basis? Without this (great) feature the uncomfortable nature of online dating,
which already plagues other online dating sites, will really take it's toll. I
can see an awful lot of no shows and disappointment.

